# Can't have too much signal



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Time Warner guy is here trying to fix by friend's cable. I pointed out that the signal is too strong (According to the receiver's built in diagnostics) and the "Technician" responds that you can never have too strong/much of a signal lol 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

That's why they make attenuators . . . .


:coffee


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

"Overdrive" ain't just for '56 Buicks.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I had trouble with a satellite signal a few years back (C Band but digital signal) ... threw a -10dB attenuator inline and the signal to noise ratio was greatly increased. No more problems with signal.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

I used FAR more attenuators in the analog era, but I still keep a bunch on the truck.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

kevinturcotte said:


> Time Warner guy is here trying to fix by friend's cable. I pointed out that the signal is too strong (According to the receiver's built in diagnostics) and the "Technician" responds that you can never have too strong/much of a signal lol


Was he wearing a lead vest??


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Free diathermy treatment!

!rolling


----------

